# Cessione Milan: la firma il 25-31 luglio. Tutte le ultime news.



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

Nuovo topic per fare il punto della situazione sulla cessione del Milan in base a quelle che sono le ultime news. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, la firma del preliminare arriverà la prossima settimana. E Galatioto tornerà in Italia proprio per l'occasione.

Ecco, di seguito, tutte le ultime news da altre fonti:

Campopiano: se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti

Ancora Campopiano: "gli investitori ci sono, ho parlato di quelli giusti" (probabilmente riferendosi alle imprese più forti che al momento sarebbero latitanti, ndr). Ancora: "ho sempre dato soltanto un nome: Evergrande. Punto. Su Robin Li avevo soltanto delle indiscrezioni. La trattativa non rischia di saltare ma siamo arrivati a un momento chiave: si deve firmare".

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 luglio 2016, i cinesi stanno perdendo la pazienza a causa dei continui rinvii. C'è nervosismo. Vogliono acquistare il Milan entro la fine di luglio. Nella giornata di ieri Gancikoff ha provato a mediare tra le parti, ma l'aria è abbastanza tesa. Pare che a qualcuno sia scappata la frase:"O si fa adesso o mai più". I cinesi vogliono chiudere entro luglio e non tollererebbero un rinvio ad agosto, che manderebbe all'aria anche la prossima stagione.


Forchielli: Sonny Wu ha i soldi ma con calcio e spettacolo c'entra come il cavolo a merenda. Forse fa il prestanome. Il fondo GSR mi risulta, è ben conosciuto in Cina. Comunque dubito che dietro Sonny ci siano grossi nomi: quest'ultimi vogliono mettersi in mostra con il calcio. Comunque è tutto un po' anomalo. Bisogna andare fino alla fine e vedere bene.

Secondo Pagni (Repubblica) il Milan non verrà acquistato da un fondo di investimenti. Tutti i soci agiranno a titolo personale, mettendo i loro soldi. Questi soci hanno formato una società, di cui si sono divisi le quote. Un sociò avrà la delega a firmare con Fininvest.

Secondo quanto riportato dal Il Sole 24 Ore, i cinesi della GSR Capital starebbero pensando anche alla quotazione in borsa (in Cina) del Milan. L'obiettivo numero uno è quello di rilanciare il club nel grande calcio. Il Milan per i cinesi sarà un investimento strategico, ed in linea con gli obiettivi del governo cinese. Le strade, comunque, per il futuro, sembrano essere due: o quotazione in borsa o cessione del club ad altri soggetti. In modo da avere un buon ritorno economico.


----------



## Hammer (22 Luglio 2016)

Non se ne può più. Sembrava dovesse esserci dietro chissà chi e invece non si capisce niente. Speriamo che vendano a persone affidabili e basta.


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo topic per fare il punto della situazione sulla cessione del Milan in base a quelle che sono le ultime news. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, la firma del preliminare arriverà la prossima settimana. E Galatioto tornerà in Italia proprio per l'occasione.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, tutte le ultime news da altre fonti:
> 
> ...


Farei una distinzione tra notizie sulla operazione societaria e quelle sul mercato. Delle seconde non può che pensarsi come al resoconto di mere intenzioni da parte di entrambi i fronti della trattativa, ovvero di manifestazione di un programma che misurasse la potenza e le ambizioni degli investitori. Tuttavia, in una situazione di passaggio come quella attuale non era ipotizzabile che il Milan avesse una capacità ed una operatività tali da consentirgli di poter controllare il mercato al livello dei nomi indicati, vieppiù perchè seguiti fortemente dalla concorrenza. Nomi, lanci, suggestioni, dunque, ma nulla di più. Quanto alle indiscrezioni sui negoziati per la cessione delle quote, invece, le informazioni fuoriuscite sono parse in gran parte coerenti tra loro: sui livelli di prezzo indicati, corrispondenti all'effettivo market value del club, sulla reputazione elevata degli intermediari incaricati, sulla credibilità del progetto imprenditoriale, sulla corrispondenza tra i nomi citati e la loro posizione nell'establishment cinese, e l'influenza dello Stato cinese nell'andamento dei negoziati. Il problema sono le aspettative accese su una presunta imminenza delle scadenze della trattativa, che non ha riscontri nella generalità di questo tipo di deal, e soprattutto l'effettivo disagio indotto nel pubblico dalla sua incidenza nel fondamentale mercato estivo dei calciatori. Ma la sostanza dei fatti via via identificati non è intaccata da queste pur sacrosante manifestazioni di insofferenza, soprattutto tra i tifosi. Ci sono fatti che non potrebbero trovare altrimenti spiegazione, come la periodica uscita sui media di Stato cinesi dei nomi dei presunti aderenti al consorzio, che non potrebbe mai derubricarsi al gossip che infesta la nostra stampa quotidiana, e la mancanza di smentite ufficiali da parte dei diretti interessati, pur a fronte di notizie che riportano notevoli cifre per investimenti da parte di società quotate in Borsa. Da questi dati non può prescindersi, anche quando gettano nella confusione l'osservatore dinanzi ad informazioni di contenuto e segno profondamente diverso. Apprendere chi compra il Milan è certamente molto importante, ma mai come in questo momento è essenziale apprendere cosa voglia fare del Milan chi intende comprarlo. Dopo anni di prigionia dorata nella inconcludenza sistematica della opima Fininvest, non sarebbe ora male attendere concretezza di progetti e di programmi da chi non possa vantare allure di platino come la galassia berlusconiana. Sarebbe già un enorme passo, comunque in avanti.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo topic per fare il punto della situazione sulla cessione del Milan in base a quelle che sono le ultime news. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, la firma del preliminare arriverà la prossima settimana. E Galatioto tornerà in Italia proprio per l'occasione.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, tutte le ultime news da altre fonti:
> 
> ...



Mi sembrano tutte versioni alquanto diverse tra loro, quindi non è da escludere che nessuno sappia qualcosa e stiano tutti cercando di riempire le pagine dei rispettivi giornali come meglio possono. Certo però che la parte di Campopiano è un po' inquietante, alla faccia del #tuttoprocede


----------



## Schism75 (22 Luglio 2016)

La frase di Campopiano sul fatto che Gancikoff potrebbe non aver trovato tutti gli investitori è allucinante, visto che lo stesso fino a qualche giorno fa sosteneva, e con lui diversi qui dentro ad andargli dietro, che c'era già il fondo costituito e che tuttoprocede e solo questioni burocratiche. Semplicemente inquietante.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Farei una distinzione tra notizie sulla operazione societaria e quelle sul mercato. Delle seconde non può che pensarsi come al resoconto di mere intenzioni da parte di entrambi i fronti della trattativa, ovvero di manifestazione di un programma che misurasse la potenza e le ambizioni degli investitori. Tuttavia, in una situazione di passaggio come quella attuale non era ipotizzabile che il Milan avesse una capacità ed una operatività tali da consentirgli di poter controllare il mercato al livello dei nomi indicati, vieppiù perchè seguiti fortemente dalla concorrenza. Nomi, lanci, suggestioni, dunque, ma nulla di più. Quanto alle indiscrezioni sui negoziati per la cessione delle quote, invece, le informazioni fuoriuscite sono parse in gran parte coerenti tra loro: sui livelli di prezzo indicati, corrispondenti all'effettivo market value del club, sulla reputazione elevata degli intermediari incaricati, sulla credibilità del progetto imprenditoriale, sulla corrispondenza tra i nomi citati e la loro posizione nell'establishment cinese, e l'influenza dello Stato cinese nell'andamento dei negoziati. Il problema sono le aspettative accese su una presunta imminenza delle scadenze della trattativa, che non ha riscontri nella generalità di questo tipo di deal, e soprattutto l'effettivo disagio indotto nel pubblico dalla sua incidenza nel fondamentale mercato estivo dei calciatori. Ma la sostanza dei fatti via via identificati non è intaccata da queste pur sacrosante manifestazioni di insofferenza, soprattutto tra i tifosi. Ci sono fatti che non potrebbero trovare altrimenti spiegazione, come la periodica uscita sui media di Stato cinesi dei nomi dei presunti aderenti al consorzio, che non potrebbe mai derubricarsi al gossip che infesta la nostra stampa quotidiana, e la mancanza di smentite ufficiali da parte dei diretti interessati, pur a fronte di notizie che riportano notevoli cifre per investimenti da parte di società quotate in Borsa. Da questi dati non può prescindersi, anche quando gettano nella confusione l'osservatore dinanzi ad informazioni di contenuto e segno profondamente diverso. Apprendere chi compra il Milan è certamente molto importante, ma mai come in questo momento è essenziale apprendere cosa voglia fare del Milan chi intende comprarlo. Dopo anni di prigionia dorata nella inconcludenza sistematica della opima Fininvest, non sarebbe ora male attendere concretezza di progetti e di programmi da chi non possa vantare allure di platino come la galassia berlusconiana. Sarebbe già un enorme passo, comunque in avanti.



posso farti una domanda? ma secondo te come andrà a finire? e soprattutto ci saranno nomi "forti" ad acquistarci o no? intendo quelli citati fino ad oggi o diversi ma comunque equivalenti...

inutile girarci intorno...sarà una visione limitata ma aspettare Robin Li o Jack Ma e poi trovarsi Sonny Wu non è proprio da esaltazione massima...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> posso farti una domanda? ma secondo te come andrà a finire? e soprattutto ci saranno nomi "forti" ad acquistarci o no? intendo quelli citati fino ad oggi o diversi ma comunque equivalenti...
> 
> inutile girarci intorno...sarà una visione limitata ma aspettare Robin Li o Jack Ma e poi trovarsi Sonny Wu non è proprio da esaltazione massima...



Oramai basta che finisca.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2016)

Nessuno sa più nulla, perfino Campopiano è in panico,
direi che la faccenda si fà intrigante,
farei notare che tendenzialmente in questi casi quando i potenziali acquirenti sono dei fake tendono a farsi parecchia pubblicità,
in fatto che si mantenga una notevole riservatezza mi fà ancora ben sperare.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2016)

in realtà è solo Campopiano che semina dubbi su rinvii..tutti gli altri dicono che si fa la prox settimana...quando prima tutti dicevano che non si firmava avevano ragione....ora che dicono si firma spero abbiano ragione lo stesso..


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Luglio 2016)

Ho sempre difeso Campopiano ma stavolta ha personal bussola


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà è solo Campopiano che semina dubbi su rinvii..tutti gli altri dicono che si fa la prox settimana...quando prima tutti dicevano che non si firmava avevano ragione....ora che dicono si firma spero abbiano ragione lo stesso..



Ho sempre difeso Pasquale ma è evidente che ha perso la bussola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2016)

Sono felice della deduzione di Campopiano, cioè che non se ne farà più nulla se si rinvierà oltre luglio; cosa che penso io stesso. La firma del preliminare entro la fine del mese è _condicio sine qua non_ per mantenere intatta la credibilità di questa trattativa.


----------



## danjr (22 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La frase di Campopiano sul fatto che Gancikoff potrebbe non aver trovato tutti gli investitori è allucinante, visto che lo stesso fino a qualche giorno fa sosteneva, e con lui diversi qui dentro ad andargli dietro, che c'era già il fondo costituito e che tuttoprocede e solo questioni burocratiche. Semplicemente inquietante.


Campopiano vale zero. Ora non ha più agganci e mette tutto in dubbio, patetico


----------



## LukeLike (22 Luglio 2016)

Quando tutti parlavano di rinvio della firma, Campopiano insisteva sul 15 Luglio. Ora che tutti insistono sull'ultima settimana di Luglio, Campopiano parla di rinvii. Mh.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Campopiano vale zero. Ora non ha più agganci e mette tutto in dubbio, patetico


Per me valeva zero anceh prima. Le fonti si verificano solo. E' più che evidente, almeno per me, che ha rivelato solo gli spifferi che gli sono pervenuti senza verificarne l'attendibilità. Non ha fatto quello che dovrebbe fare un giornalista. L'articolo che ha scritto ora ha del patetico. Lo avrebbe dovuto scrivere mesi fa. Non ora. E non cambia nulla se alla fine gli investitori saranno quelli che gli hanno passato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

La situazione sta acquisendo tinte comico-grottesche e Campopiano pure...sto leggendo cose allucinanti e se devo dirla tutta ho perso il filo della trattativa...bah vedremo..
su sky parlavano di milan con Sconcerti e da come parlavano sembrava cessione fatta...contemporaneamente mostravano video di vecchie presentazioni...sheva seedorf nesta kakà rui costa ec.....ho avuto un mancamento a vederlo


----------



## Milanista 87 (22 Luglio 2016)

Io non mi fido di nessuno , a oggi non c'è stata una sola cosa presa se non l'esclusiva (Campopiano ) e Galatioto (Gazzetta Intervista)
L'errore di Campopiano è stato uno . Sentirsi onnipotente dopo gli agganci di Roma . 
Probabilmente il suo contatto manco stava in Galatioto ma in qualcuno dello studio legale a Roma 
Da giugno non ne prende una , dai rinvii sempre dopo gli altri a arrivare alle uscite della ultima settimana culminati nella combo dei due ultimi due giorni 
Detto questo non trasformiamo lui come colpevole della situazione o come alibi . 
Che venga linciato lui e difesa la società è alquanto discutibile come cosa
A me interessa che la trattativa si chiuda e che si faccia di tutto per salvare al meglio questa stagione
Mi auguro che comunque si chiuda la questione la si smetta di ringraziare questa società . 
Ci sta facendo patire oltre ogni limite . Sono stufo .


----------



## Milanista 87 (22 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per me valeva zero anceh prima. Le fonti si verificano solo. E' più che evidente, almeno per me, che ha rivelato solo gli spifferi che gli sono pervenuti senza verificarne l'attendibilità. Non ha fatto quello che dovrebbe fare un giornalista. L'articolo che ha scritto ora ha del patetico. Lo avrebbe dovuto scrivere mesi fa. Non ora. E non cambia nulla se alla fine gli investitori saranno quelli che gli hanno passato.



Se la gente mitizza la persone mica è colpa sua . 
Quando si scriveva che bisognava essere pazienti a chi urlava che era fatta si veniva presi per matti
Con Galliani e Berlusconi sarò tranquillo solo alla firma del closing , manco del preliminare 
Speriamo le clausole esistano e sia elevate . Ancora di più è fondamentale .


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> posso farti una domanda? ma secondo te come andrà a finire? e soprattutto ci saranno nomi "forti" ad acquistarci o no? intendo quelli citati fino ad oggi o diversi ma comunque equivalenti...
> 
> inutile girarci intorno...sarà una visione limitata ma aspettare Robin Li o Jack Ma e poi trovarsi Sonny Wu non è proprio da esaltazione massima...


C'è una cosa che si fatica a comprendere: quel lancio della CCTV, medium direttamente controllato dal Comitato Centrale del Partito Comunista cinese, sull'acquisto in solitario del Milan da parte di Baidu di Robin Li. Un video sul sito del broadcaster durato qualche ora, poi misteriosamente scomparso; poi, un commento informale di un addetto stampa di Baidu in ordine a comunicazioni inesatte riportate da CCTV: inesatte, dunque, che non è come dire infondate. Due eventi, soprattutto il primo, incredibili per lo standard comunicativo cinese, così rigidamente sorvegliato al punto da apparire quasi asettico, che diviene improvvisamente generoso ed aperto a livello di informazioni. Baidu è nel consorzio ma non in misura maggioritaria? Baidu era dentro ma qualcosa può aver modificato il corso degli eventi, inducendo un cambiamento di governance e l'aggiornamento delle intese con conseguente rinvio? Baidu era fuori dal consorzio ma pressioni politiche interne (lo Stato in Cina, ricordiamolo, non è proprietario delle imprese, ma decide sulla destinazione di valuta privata verso estero, e dunque sugli investimenti fuori del paese) potrebbero aver motivato un ripensamento su un possibile investimento? Le ipotesi sono tante a fronte di un fatto che è impossibile far passare come un semplice eccesso di gossip, e che cela in ogni caso un fondamento di verità. Come va a finire? Il rinvio per ragioni tecniche, correlato alla modifica del contratto per determinare il passaggio della totalità delle quote, è plausibile, un allungamento per questioni legate alla compagine societaria ed alla governance futura potrebbe rallentare il percorso, al nome degli investitori essendo legato quello delle garanzie bancarie sui fondi da trasferire e degli investimenti successivi da effettuare. Privilegerei una motivazione tecnica, facilmente superabile, ma non mi sentirei di escludere l'impatto sulle firme derivanti da pezzi grossi come Li che si trovano sulla porta del club, indecisi ad entrarci o meno.


----------



## Kaw (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo topic per fare il punto della situazione sulla cessione del Milan in base a quelle che sono le ultime news. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, la firma del preliminare arriverà la prossima settimana. E Galatioto tornerà in Italia proprio per l'occasione.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, tutte le ultime news da altre fonti:
> 
> ...



Campopiano sta facendo rimpiangere Di Stefano, e ho detto tutto...


----------



## Alberto (22 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## fra29 (22 Luglio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Quando tutti parlavano di rinvio della firma, Campopiano insisteva sul 15 Luglio. Ora che tutti insistono sull'ultima settimana di Luglio, Campopiano parla di rinvii. Mh.



L'unica cosa che mi consola è questa. Dopo la fase pre-esclusiva in cui Campopiano aveva una marcia in più ora sembra esserci un'inversione degli equilibri. Campopiano, tolta l'esclusiva del passaggio 70-> 80%, ci ha preso poco ultimamente.
Investitori (GRS mai lentamente menzionata), rinvii (su questo La Stampa e Sky ci hanno sempre preso e con 2-3 giorni di anticipo su Campopiano) ma soprattutto la cosa più importante del passaggio 80-> 100 % che stravolge davvero tutti gli equilibri.

Come detto in precedenza le uscite di oggi, le frasi in sospeso ("oppure.."), le mezze illazioni (trattativa alla Bee? B non,vende più?) mi hanno lasciato abbastanza basito e in parte "infastidito".
Quando Gli altri giornalisti erano scettici sulla cessione (Sky, Forchielli, Belinazzo e Ravezzani) lui rispondeva con i #tuttoprocede, #nerosurosso o #nextpoint lasciando intendere che i gruppi e la trattativa fossero serie e a un passo dalla conclusione. Ora dal nulla, dopo che una settimana fa eravamo in lacrime sul forum e sulla sua pagina a gongolare per le notizie cinesi su Li (e lui onfermava tutto), ora mette in dubbio
A. La presenza di investitori
B. La firma entro fine mese
C. La serietà del progetto

praticamente l'unica certezza attualmente è che Berlusconi vende ma i cinesi da superpotenza con fondo mega milionario e società già pronta forse non ce la fanno più. Forse sono scappati. Forse Gancikoff era solo Bee vestito da americano.
Troppe cose non quadrano. Praticamente sembra di leggere un qualsiasi post di Ravezzani o Forchielli. Se Sa qualcosa scriva un articolo su CdS, ci dica come stanno le cose altrimenti così è difficile stargli dietro.. #maiunagioia


----------



## Black (22 Luglio 2016)

no ragazzi, tutto quello che volete ma Campopiano non può scrivere " *se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*"

cioè dopo mesi in cui proprio lui dà la trattativa come fatta e tuttoprocede, ecc... ora sembra che non ci sono ancora gli investitori giusti? e di cosa hanno parlato quindi in questi mesi? chi starebbe prendendo il 100% anzichè l'inziale 70 poi diventato 80? capisco che non ha più la fonte giusta, ma arrivare a dire una cosa del genere lo fa retrocedere tra i giornalisti a livello di Ravezzani&C


----------



## fra29 (22 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che si fatica a comprendere: quel lancio della CCTV, medium direttamente controllato dal Comitato Centrale del Partito Comunista cinese, sull'acquisto in solitario del Milan da parte di Baidu di Robin Li. Un video sul sito del broadcaster durato qualche ora, poi misteriosamente scomparso; poi, un commento informale di un addetto stampa di Baidu in ordine a comunicazioni inesatte riportate da CCTV: inesatte, dunque, che non è come dire infondate. Due eventi, soprattutto il primo, incredibili per lo standard comunicativo cinese, così rigidamente sorvegliato al punto da apparire quasi asettico, che diviene improvvisamente generoso ed aperto a livello di informazioni. Baidu è nel consorzio ma non in misura maggioritaria? Baidu era dentro ma qualcosa può aver modificato il corso degli eventi, inducendo un cambiamento di governance e l'aggiornamento delle intese con conseguente rinvio? Baidu era fuori dal consorzio ma pressioni politiche interne (lo Stato in Cina, ricordiamolo, non è proprietario delle imprese, ma decide sulla destinazione di valuta privata verso estero, e dunque sugli investimenti fuori del paese) potrebbero aver motivato un ripensamento su un possibile investimento? Le ipotesi sono tante a fronte di un fatto che è impossibile far passare come un semplice eccesso di gossip, e che cela in ogni caso un fondamento di verità. Come va a finire? Il rinvio per ragioni tecniche, correlato alla modifica del contratto per determinare il passaggio della totalità delle quote, è plausibile, un allungamento per questioni legate alla compagine societaria ed alla governance futura potrebbe rallentare il percorso, al nome degli investitori essendo legato quello delle garanzie bancarie sui fondi da trasferire e degli investimenti successivi da effettuare. Privilegerei una motivazione tecnica, facilmente superabile, ma non mi sentirei di escludere l'impatto sulle firme derivanti da pezzi grossi come Li che si trovano sulla porta del club, indecisi ad entrarci o meno.



Casnop se fosse vero quanto detto da Campopiano su Gancikoff che ha perso i veri e originali investitori e, in caso di rinvio, si rimette alla ricerca di nuovi capitali potrei sapere da te quale sarebbe la differenza tra la supermediazione di Galatioto e il Bee dello scorso anno?


----------



## fra29 (22 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La frase di Campopiano sul fatto che Gancikoff potrebbe non aver trovato tutti gli investitori è allucinante, visto che lo stesso fino a qualche giorno fa sosteneva, e con lui diversi qui dentro ad andargli dietro, che c'era già il fondo costituito e che tuttoprocede e solo questioni burocratiche. Semplicemente inquietante.



In questo caso davvero siamo di fronte a un Bee 2.0, altro che Galatioto garanzia di investitori seri.
È così come lo scorso anno, meglio perderli che trovarli personaggi così..


----------



## Ciachi (22 Luglio 2016)

È diventata una barzelletta talmente fastidiosa che onestamente non fa più neanche ridere!!! 
Io non so se esistono questi cinesi, chi sono e quanto sono forti economicamente ...ma credo che comunque vada...ora come ora...non cambieremo di una virgola il nostro stato d essere!!! Pertanto credo che invece di soffrire come ho fatto tutti questi ultimi anni...la prenderò con filosofia....facendo finta che il Milan sia ancora quello del passato...che addirittura "ti stancavi" di vederlo vincere (come paradosso)!!!


----------



## Aron (22 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> no ragazzi, tutto quello che volete ma Campopiano non può scrivere " *se ci saranno altri rinvii significa solo una cosa, che Fininvest vuole vendere ma Gancikoff non ha ancora gli investitori giusti*"
> 
> cioè dopo mesi in cui proprio lui dà la trattativa come fatta e tuttoprocede, ecc... ora sembra che non ci sono ancora gli investitori giusti? e di cosa hanno parlato quindi in questi mesi? chi starebbe prendendo il 100% anzichè l'inziale 70 poi diventato 80? capisco che non ha più la fonte giusta, ma arrivare a dire una cosa del genere lo fa retrocedere tra i giornalisti a livello di Ravezzani&C



Credo semplicemente che abbia fornito una risposta all'ipotesi di un possibile rinvio. Lui è informato sulla vicenda, ma le sue informazioni coprono solo pochi pezzi del puzzle.
Tutti i giornalisti sono comunque allineati all'idea che settimana prossima arriverà veramente la firma del preliminare.

Campopiano ha anche detto sy twitter che secondo lui il fondo di Sonny Wu e Zheng è uno degli otto investitori, oltre che possibile frontman.
Comunque mancano pochi giorni prima di sapere tutto.


----------



## The P (23 Luglio 2016)

Non siamo ancora vicini alla firma.
L'ho scritto più di un mese fa e lo ribadisco ancora, per le acquisizioni di questi livelli gli acquirenti escono fuori 3 giorni/1 settimana prima delle firme, lo ha confermato il Suning con l'Inter e proprio negli ultimi giorni Cairo con RCS. Io parlo guardando i fatti che fanno gli altri, poi credete a ciò che volete.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Luglio 2016)

La TV cinese .. Baidu acquista il Milan.
Silvio.. ci sono due investitori con oltre 10 miliardi di patrimonio. 
I giornalai.... A fine luglio si firma.
400 milioni di investimenti in quattro anni. 


Se ne avverarsi una... Santo il buon dio. Perché dobbiamo mangiarci il fegato. Una sola di queste notizie che si avverasse... Una.

Poi ci ritroviamo con il fondo gsr di Sonny 
15 milioni per tutto il mercato 
E anche oggi si firma domani. 

E come oramai ho imparato sulla mie pelle
Al peggio non c'è mai fine.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

*Inchiesta della Gazzetta dello Sport sulle situazioni di Milan e Inter:

Milano, dove sei? Milan senza più soldi.*


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Credo semplicemente che abbia fornito una risposta all'ipotesi di un possibile rinvio. Lui è informato sulla vicenda*, ma le sue informazioni coprono solo pochi pezzi del puzzle.
> Tutti i giornalisti sono comunque allineati all'idea che settimana prossima arriverà veramente la firma del preliminare.
> 
> Campopiano ha anche detto sy twitter che secondo lui il fondo di Sonny Wu e Zheng è uno degli otto investitori, oltre che possibile frontman.
> Comunque mancano pochi giorni prima di sapere tutto.



Ok, ma singifica tirare giù per lo scarico tutto quello che ha detto negli scorsi due mesi praticamente.
Perchè è verissimo, se non si chiude nemmeno entro il 31 vuol dire che di investitori non ce ne sono o non ce ne sono abbastanza. E che Gancikoff non li ha trovati. Ma sarebbe uno scenario completamente incompatibile con quello che ha raccontato nei mesi scorsi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inchiesta della Gazzetta dello Sport sulle situazioni di Milan e Inter:
> 
> Milano, dove sei? Milan senza più soldi.*



Beh non mi sembra che le altre apparte la juve stiano facendo chissa che cosa


----------



## TheZio (23 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La TV cinese .. Baidu acquista il Milan.
> Silvio.. ci sono due investitori con oltre 10 miliardi di patrimonio.
> I giornalai.... A fine luglio si firma.
> 400 milioni di investimenti in quattro anni.
> ...



Si ma noi abbiamo un presidente che ci ama..... Che fortunati che siamo......


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Luglio 2016)

la domanda da porsi è: perché ogni volta, che sia bee, o Galatioto addirittura, o Gancikoff, non riusciamo mai a trovare gli investitori giusti? Possibile che questi intermediari siano così scarsi? oppure c'è qualcosa o qualcuno che non permette di trovare seriamente investitori o addirittura li fa scappare?


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi consola è questa. Dopo la fase pre-esclusiva in cui Campopiano aveva una marcia in più ora sembra esserci un'inversione degli equilibri. Campopiano, tolta l'esclusiva del passaggio 70-> 80%, ci ha preso poco ultimamente.
> Investitori (GRS mai lentamente menzionata), rinvii (su questo La Stampa e Sky ci hanno sempre preso e con 2-3 giorni di anticipo su Campopiano) ma soprattutto la cosa più importante del passaggio 80-> 100 % che stravolge davvero tutti gli equilibri.
> 
> Come detto in precedenza le uscite di oggi, le frasi in sospeso ("oppure.."), le mezze illazioni (trattativa alla Bee? B non,vende più?) mi hanno lasciato abbastanza basito e in parte "infastidito".
> ...


Ottima analisi... Campopiano molto peggio del tanto odiato peppe di Stefano!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inchiesta della Gazzetta dello Sport sulle situazioni di Milan e Inter:
> 
> Milano, dove sei? Milan senza più soldi.*



La differenza è che l'Inter è già stata venduta, noi no.


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Casnop se fosse vero quanto detto da Campopiano su Gancikoff che ha perso i veri e originali investitori e, in caso di rinvio, si rimette alla ricerca di nuovi capitali potrei sapere da te quale sarebbe la differenza tra la supermediazione di Galatioto e il Bee dello scorso anno?


In realtà Mr. Bee due investitori, bontà sua, li aveva trovati: due banche, che avrebbero prestato soldi (si disse allora un miliardo di euro solo per l'acquisto delle quote), pretendendone la restituzione ed il pagamento degli interessi nel medio termine (pena l'impossessamento), con la precisazione che il debito sarebbe stato pagato non dalla sua società veicolo, che pure si finanziava (e che si sarebbe poi fusa con il Milan), ma dal Milan stesso, e ciò senza alcuna garanzia di redditività (ed anzi, visto il successivo andamento del mercato borsistico e finanziario nel Far East, nella inesistenza di redditività) dell'investimento tale da poter sostenere l'enorme carico finanziario che si sarebbe abbattutto sulle casse del povero club: semplicemente, debt. Qui vedo una operazione di acquisizione mediante mezzi propri, equity, con capitale di rischio ed a fondo perduto, un investimento puro ma in conto di chi immette liquidità, non di chi la riceve. E la complessità di realizzare questo deal è proprio la spia del fatto che l'operazione ha un rischio capitale per chi la compie. Sosterrei sempre il lavoro di chi, come Mr. Galatioto, progetta (come ha sempre fatto, in passato, per altri club sportivi) lo sviluppo del club in modo sano tramite capitali industriali, non di chi, come Mr. Bee, di fatto lo affossa con il peso morto di quelli di origine finanziaria.


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inchiesta della Gazzetta dello Sport sulle situazioni di Milan e Inter:
> 
> Milano, dove sei? Milan senza più soldi.*


Titolo inquietante: ma per l'Inter.


----------



## koti (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inchiesta della Gazzetta dello Sport sulle situazioni di Milan e Inter:
> 
> Milano, dove sei? Milan senza più soldi.*


Prima di giudicare almeno diamoli il tempo di arrivare  Gazzetta e Tuttosport in questi giorni stanno mostrando il peggio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ok, ma singifica tirare giù per lo scarico tutto quello che ha detto negli scorsi due mesi praticamente.
> Perchè è verissimo, se non si chiude nemmeno entro il 31 vuol dire che di investitori non ce ne sono o non ce ne sono abbastanza. E che Gancikoff non li ha trovati. Ma sarebbe uno scenario completamente incompatibile con quello che ha raccontato nei mesi scorsi.



Non è incompatibile, i contratti sono pronti e Campopiano non è l'unico ad averlo detto. Ma evidentemente Galatioto vorrebbe presentarsi oltre che con un gruppo di pesci piccoli, anche con un capo cordata importante. 
Cosa che al momento sembrerebbe mancare. Evergrande forse aveva manifestato solo un interesse mentre le aziende più piccole avevano concretamente portato garanzie e soldi. E grazie a loro si è arrivati fino ad un passo dalla conclusione. 
Ma per l'ultimo salto servirebbe un top che Gancikoff forse ancora non è riuscito a portare e che vorrebbe individuare prima del preliminare. 
Sarebbe davvero assurda come ipotesi? Io non credo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è incompatibile, i contratti sono pronti e Campopiano non è l'unico ad averlo detto. Ma evidentemente Galatioto vorrebbe presentarsi oltre che con un gruppo di pesci piccoli, anche con un capo cordata importante.
> Cosa che al momento sembrerebbe mancare. Evergrande forse aveva manifestato solo un interesse mentre le aziende più piccole avevano concretamente portato garanzie e soldi. E grazie a loro si è arrivati fino ad un passo dalla conclusione.
> Ma per l'ultimo salto servirebbe un top che Gancikoff forse ancora non è riuscito a portare e che vorrebbe individuare prima del preliminare.
> Sarebbe davvero assurda come ipotesi? Io non credo.



La cosa fondamentale è la cessione. 
Via il duo maledetto b&g.
Una volta acquistati dai cinesi con lo stato alle spalle che funge da supervisore, nulla vieta che si possa inserire nella cordata un ulteriore investitore anche a potenziale più alto degli altri.

Ripeto, ora è fondamentale per la nostra esistenza togliere dalle mani di b&g la mostra amata creatura


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La cosa fondamentale è la cessione.
> Via il duo maledetto b&g.
> Una volta acquistati dai cinesi con lo stato alle spalle che funge da supervisore, nulla vieta che si possa inserire nella cordata un ulteriore investitore anche a potenziale più alto degli altri.
> 
> Ripeto, ora è fondamentale per la nostra esistenza togliere dalle mani di b&g la mostra amata creatura



Concordo con te, infatti un pesce grande potrebbe essere invogliato ad entrare quando ha visto che la preda è finita ormai in mani cinesi e quindi deve trattare solo con loro. Forse e dico forse, dei top avrebbero paura che quel volpone di SB se li vedesse entrare prima del preliminare cambierebbe le carte in tavola.


----------



## Djici (23 Luglio 2016)

Non ci capisco piu NULLA.
Ho sempre detto che con B&G non credevo a nulla fino a quando non arrivava l'ufficialita.
Ma una settimana fa sono riusciti ad illudermi.

Ora non capisco se i due nomi di cui si parla sono nomi "buoni", di livello "medio" oppure da evitare come la peste.

Come e possibile arrivare ad una settimana di una firma mentre non ci sono ancora quelli che devono acquistare ? 

Ma datteci uno Squinzi che questi cinesi mi sembrano tutti dei Bee...


----------



## Djici (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, infatti un pesce grande potrebbe essere invogliato ad entrare quando ha visto che la preda è finita ormai in mani cinesi e quindi deve trattare solo con loro. Forse e dico forse, dei top avrebbero paura che quel volpone di SB se li vedesse entrare prima del preliminare cambierebbe le carte in tavola.



Ma non so... mi sembra che ci stiamo andando forte con la fantasia... di quello che vorremo vedere... mentre la realta per ora e di un infinita tristezza.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Luglio 2016)

Posso dire una cosa?

Campopiano si è rivelato il classico dei giornalisti italiani.
Ne becca una, sale su un piedistallo di presunta credibilità e ci mangia sopra scrivendo tutto il contrario di tutto non avendo più scoop credibili da proporre.

Per me ormai è una fonte bruciata e ho smesso di credere anche a mezza parola di quello che dice.
Purtroppo l'onestà intellettuale è virtù rara dei giornalisti e, come dice il proverbio, le bugie hanno le gambe corte.


----------



## Dapone (23 Luglio 2016)

Regna la confusione. Questo vuol dire che tutte le bocche sono cucite. Segno che siamo al punto "o si firma o si straccia tutto". Non ci resta che attendere il comunicato di Fininvest. Spero che questa storia si chiuda presto. In un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> 
> Campopiano si è rivelato il classico dei giornalisti italiani.
> Ne becca una, sale su un piedistallo di presunta credibilità e ci mangia sopra scrivendo tutto il contrario di tutto non avendo più scoop credibili da proporre.
> ...



In caso di cessione cambieresti idea su campopiano?
Ma aspettare la fine della storia prima di tirare le conclusioni?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> In caso di cessione cambieresti idea su campopiano?
> Ma aspettare la fine della storia prima di tirare le conclusioni?



Da come la vedo personalmente il Campopiano è proprio caduto in basso ultimamente. Non si può affermare una cosa e dopo due giorni dirne un altra all opposto.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è incompatibile, i contratti sono pronti e Campopiano non è l'unico ad averlo detto. Ma evidentemente Galatioto vorrebbe presentarsi oltre che con un gruppo di pesci piccoli, anche con un capo cordata importante.
> Cosa che al momento sembrerebbe mancare. Evergrande forse aveva manifestato solo un interesse mentre le aziende più piccole avevano concretamente portato garanzie e soldi. E grazie a loro si è arrivati fino ad un passo dalla conclusione.
> Ma per l'ultimo salto servirebbe un top che Gancikoff forse ancora non è riuscito a portare e che vorrebbe individuare prima del preliminare.
> Sarebbe davvero assurda come ipotesi? Io non credo.



Questa ipotesi per me è incompatibile con eventuali contratti pronti per la firma. Non è che prima scrivi il contratto e poi ti cerchi il compratore. Confalonieri disse che i cinesi ci sono e sono gente serissima. Non ricchissima, quello l'ha detto Berlusconi. Anche per me, o si firma adesso, oppure siamo stati nuovamente vittime di un teatrino alla Bee. Dopodiché, la Fininvest certamente cercherà comunque di trovare dei compratori, perché la logica vuole che il Milan si venda, ma "Berlusconi conosce ragioni che la ragione non conosce"


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> In caso di cessione cambieresti idea su campopiano?
> Ma aspettare la fine della storia prima di tirare le conclusioni?



Ah ma non sto mettendo in dubbio la cessione (che è il suo scoop iniziale rivelatosi veritiero).
Sto mettendo in dubbio le settimane di correzioni, controdichiarazioni e promesse dopo l'irruzione di un paio di mesi fa.
Ormai si è fatto un nome, ha una trasmissione televisiva e deve mantenersi sul pezzo anche se non ha nulla di buono dalle sue fonti originarie.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la domanda da porsi è: perché ogni volta, che sia bee, o Galatioto addirittura, o Gancikoff, non riusciamo mai a trovare gli investitori giusti? Possibile che questi intermediari siano così scarsi? oppure c'è qualcosa o qualcuno che non permette di trovare seriamente investitori o addirittura li fa scappare?



Bingo... a sto punto attendo con molta pazienza l'aiuto di madre natura... tanto visto come è messo quell'infame....


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Questa ipotesi per me è incompatibile con eventuali contratti pronti per la firma. Non è che prima scrivi il contratto e poi ti cerchi il compratore. Confalonieri disse che i cinesi ci sono e sono gente serissima. Non ricchissima, quello l'ha detto Berlusconi. Anche per me, o si firma adesso, oppure siamo stati nuovamente vittime di un teatrino alla Bee. Dopodiché, la Fininvest certamente cercherà comunque di trovare dei compratori, perché la logica vuole che il Milan si venda, ma "Berlusconi conosce ragioni che la ragione non conosce"


Mi sembra, se posso permettermi, che l'analisi sia troppo influenzata dalle valutazioni che sta facendo una fonte giornalistica, per quanto autorevole, come Campopiano. Le altre fonti, che nei giorni scorsi venivano portate ad esempio di credibilità contro il giornalista del Corriere, allorchè anticipavano indiscrezioni sui rinvii della firma del contratto, poi successivamente confermate, ora convergono tutte per l'appuntamento per la sottoscrizione del preliminare entro la prossima settimana. La identità dei compratori è certamente importante, ma ancor di più lo è, e lo sarà, il piano industriale previsto da costoro per il rilancio del club. E quello nessun magnate oversize potrà garantirlo, se non è voluto, condiviso e soprattutto contrattualizzato. Diamo dunque spazio a quelli che, al momento, sono i fatti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

*Tuttosport a gran voce: Fininvest, giù la maschera! I recenti nomi rivelati dall'agenzia Bloomberg (Sonny Wu e Zheng) non hanno fatto altro che agitare ulteriormente le acque. Perché costoro non sono Alibaba, Huawei, Robin Li o Evergrande, nomi più volte accostati negli ultimi mesi a questo affare. Berlusconi, Fininvest ma anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dovrebbero decidersi a fornire risposte chiare ai tifosi: il Milan verrà venduto ad imprenditori facoltosi disposti a ripotarlo in alto, oppure a gente che ha il solo scopo di guadagnarci qualcosa per rivenderlo tra qualche tempo? Al momento nella cordata non sono presenti grandi nomi, infatti Wu non rientra manco nei primi 400 più ricchi della Cina, mentre Zheng va un po' meglio piazzandosi al 172 esimo posto (1,5 miliardi di dollari).*


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mi sembra, se posso permettermi, che l'analisi sia troppo influenzata dalle valutazioni che sta facendo una fonte giornalistica, per quanto autorevole, come Campopiano. Le altre fonti, che nei giorni scorsi venivano portate ad esempio di credibilità contro il giornalista del Corriere, allorchè anticipavano indiscrezioni sui rinvii della firma del contratto, poi successivamente confermate, ora convergono tutte per l'appuntamento per la sottoscrizione del preliminare entro la prossima settimana. La identità dei compratori è certamente importante, ma ancor di più lo è, e lo sarà, il piano industriale previsto da costoro per il rilancio del club. E quello nessun magnate oversize potrà garantirlo, se non è voluto, condiviso e soprattutto contrattualizzato. Diamo dunque spazio a quelli che, al momento, sono i fatti.



No, io a Campopiano non ho mai creduto. @IlRe diceva che forse la cordata era ancora in via di formazione e io ho risposto che i contratti si fanno con i compratori davanti. Da molto io sostengo che i componenti della cordata sono noti a Fininvest dall'inizio; anzi, seguendo il filo delle notizie di Bloomberg, questa trattativa è in piedi dal 2014


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> No, io a Campopiano non ho mai creduto. @IlRe diceva che forse la cordata era ancora in via di formazione e io ho risposto che i contratti si fanno con i compratori davanti. Da molto io sostengo che i componenti della cordata sono noti a Fininvest dall'inizio; anzi, seguendo il filo delle notizie di Bloomberg, questa trattativa è in piedi dal 2014



Attenzione: non ho detto che forse la cordata non esiste ma che esiste, da garanzie, ma che la si vuole completare con qualcosa di ancora più forte. Perché evidentemente certi nomi "monstre" sono stati mostrati a Fininvest ma tutt'ora non sono presenti nel gruppo di investitori.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ottima analisi... Campopiano molto peggio del tanto odiato peppe di Stefano!



Ma dai, non ne becca più una, il vostro amico peppe invece inventa di sana pianta... non vanno neanche paragonati i 2


----------



## fra29 (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è incompatibile, i contratti sono pronti e Campopiano non è l'unico ad averlo detto. Ma evidentemente Galatioto vorrebbe presentarsi oltre che con un gruppo di pesci piccoli, anche con un capo cordata importante.
> Cosa che al momento sembrerebbe mancare. Evergrande forse aveva manifestato solo un interesse mentre le aziende più piccole avevano concretamente portato garanzie e soldi. E grazie a loro si è arrivati fino ad un passo dalla conclusione.
> Ma per l'ultimo salto servirebbe un top che Gancikoff forse ancora non è riuscito a portare e che vorrebbe individuare prima del preliminare.
> Sarebbe davvero assurda come ipotesi? Io non credo.



Scusa @re, ma se Fininvest vuole vendere mi pare che il problema sia dei cinesi. Se sono sicuri della bontà degli investitori e del progetto (soprattutto se a quanto si dice dietro c'è lo stato cinese) il "pesce grande" è un plus e non una conditio sine qua non altrimenti qualcosa non quadra in quanto fatto finora e con le varie versioni che parlavano di firma imminente. Se fossero stati essenziali gli Evergrande la trattativa poteva andare avanti sono con loro a trainarla e, se davvero ora non ci fossero più i "big", le carte in tavola sarebbero davvero cambiate a tal punto da parlare di trattativa ex-novo e non di firma entro una settimana.
Questo non quadra, come non sono legittimi i dubbi di Campopiano quando fino a ieri diceva #tuttoprocede #nerosurosso, fondo ricchissimo, fondo già creato (e quindi capitalizzato immagino), Wu solo frontman e gestore (ora diventato investitore).
Troppe imprecisioni che palesano due possibili conclusioni: 
1. Ha cavalcato l'onda nelle ultime settimane (possibile visto che sui rinvii non ci ha mai preso) raccontandoci e narrandoci sopra ma in realtà sapeva che fosse tutto un bluff
2 la sua fonte è muta da dopo la firma dellesclusova è ormai lui non Sa più nulla (a discapito di Sky che sembra aver recuperato terreno) e cerca di interpretare a modo suo i ritardi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2016)

Hanno detto quasi tutti che entro il 31 si firma. Aspettiamo questi ultimi 7 giorni e vediamo l'evoluzione. Se le cose non dovessero cambiare o ci fosse pochissima chiarezza sulla vigenda allora continueremo a fasciarci la testa. Per ora vedo panico incontrollato ma non mi sembra che Wu e Zheng siano venuti fuori da soli. Iniziamo a firmare ed uscire da questo limbo di mediocrità poi vediamo.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport a gran voce: Fininvest, giù la maschera! I recenti nomi rivelati dall'agenzia Bloomberg (Sonny Wu e Zheng) non hanno fatto altro che agitare ulteriormente le acque. Perché costoro non sono Alibaba, Huawei, Robin Li o Evergrande, nomi più volte accostati negli ultimi mesi a questo affare. Berlusconi, Fininvest ma anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dovrebbero decidersi a fornire risposte chiare ai tifosi: il Milan verrà venduto ad imprenditori facoltosi disposti a ripotarlo in alto, oppure a gente che ha il solo scopo di guadagnarci qualcosa per rivenderlo tra qualche tempo? Al momento nella cordata non sono presenti grandi nomi, infatti Wu non rientra manco nei primi 400 più ricchi della Cina, mentre Zheng va un po' meglio piazzandosi al 172 esimo posto (1,5 miliardi di dollari).*



Ma tuttosporc che si faccia i ca..i suoi, pensi alla mer.a della rube, al Torino o faccia inchieste sui cessi dei cugini che non hanno comprato nessuno manco loro invece di continuare a insultarci e prenderci x il culo


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Attenzione: non ho detto che forse la cordata non esiste ma che esiste, da garanzie, ma che la si vuole completare con qualcosa di ancora meglio. Perché evidentemente certi nomi "monstre" sono stati mostrati a Fininvest ma tutt'ora non sono presenti nel gruppo di investitori.


Ho capito,  ma non posso che ribadire quanto ho scritto sopra. Se arrivasse qualcun altro i contratti sarebbero da rivedere da capo, ergo, trattativa in alto mare. Poi, per carità, se ci acquista un fondo, è loro facoltà vendere le quote a chi gli pare, anche dopo l'acquisto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusa @re, ma se Fininvest vuole vendere mi pare che il problema sia dei cinesi. Se sono sicuri della bontà degli investitori e del progetto (soprattutto se a quanto si dice dietro c'è lo stato cinese) il "pesce grande" è un plus e non una conditio sine qua non altrimenti qualcosa non quadra in quanto fatto finora e con le varie versioni che parlavano di firma imminente. Se fossero stati essenziali gli Evergrande la trattativa poteva andare avanti sono con loro a trainarla e, se davvero ora non ci fossero più i "big", le carte in tavola sarebbero davvero cambiate a tal punto da parlare di trattativa ex-novo e non di firma entro una settimana.
> Questo non quadra, come non sono legittimi i dubbi di Campopiano quando fino a ieri diceva #tuttoprocede #nerosurosso, fondo ricchissimo, fondo già creato (e quindi capitalizzato immagino), Wu solo frontman e gestore (ora diventato investitore).
> Troppe imprecisioni che palesano due possibili conclusioni:
> 1. Ha cavalcato l'onda nelle ultime settimane (possibile visto che sui rinvii non ci ha mai preso) raccontandoci e narrandoci sopra ma in realtà sapeva che fosse tutto un bluff
> 2 la sua fonte è muta da dopo la firma dellesclusova è ormai lui non Sa più nulla (a discapito di Sky che sembra aver recuperato terreno) e cerca di interpretare a modo suo i ritardi



Hai centrato il punto: il problema è dei cinesi (e dei suoi advisor, Gancikoff su tutti...) non di Fininest. 
Forse, e ripeto, forse Galatioto sta dando più di una frustata a chi gli aveva assicurato la presenza di certi nomi ma che invece ad oggi ancora non entrano a far parte della cordata. Problema, questo, che non mette in pericolo la chiusura dell'affare, ma la faccia degli advisor si. Perché certe notizie sono filtrate da quella parte. 
E se dopo mesi a parlare di certa gente, ti presenti con Wu e Zheng... non fai una bellissima figura. 
Ma questa è soltanto la mia opinione...... 

P.S. per il resto, e parlo in generale, direi di finirla di commentare chi da notizie e di commentare esclusivamente le notizie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma tuttosporc che si faccia i ca..i suoi, pensi alla mer.a della rube, al Torino o faccia inchieste sui cessi dei cugini che non hanno comprato nessuno manco loro invece di continuare a insultarci e prenderci x il culo



Esatto !!!!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusa @re, ma se Fininvest vuole vendere mi pare che il problema sia dei cinesi. Se sono sicuri della bontà degli investitori e del progetto (soprattutto se a quanto si dice dietro c'è lo stato cinese) il "pesce grande" è un plus e non una conditio sine qua non altrimenti qualcosa non quadra in quanto fatto finora e con le varie versioni che parlavano di firma imminente. Se fossero stati essenziali gli Evergrande la trattativa poteva andare avanti sono con loro a trainarla e, se davvero ora non ci fossero più i "big", le carte in tavola sarebbero davvero cambiate a tal punto da parlare di trattativa ex-novo e non di firma entro una settimana.
> Questo non quadra, come non sono legittimi i dubbi di Campopiano quando fino a ieri diceva #tuttoprocede #nerosurosso, fondo ricchissimo, fondo già creato (e quindi capitalizzato immagino), Wu solo frontman e gestore (ora diventato investitore).
> Troppe imprecisioni che palesano due possibili conclusioni:
> 1. Ha cavalcato l'onda nelle ultime settimane (possibile visto che sui rinvii non ci ha mai preso) raccontandoci e narrandoci sopra ma in realtà sapeva che fosse tutto un bluff
> 2 la sua fonte è muta da dopo la firma dellesclusova è ormai lui non Sa più nulla (a discapito di Sky che sembra aver recuperato terreno) e cerca di interpretare a modo suo i ritardi


Esattamente il mio pensiero


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hai centrato il punto: il problema è dei cinesi (e dei suoi advisor, Gancikoff su tutti...) non di Fininest.
> Forse, e ripeto, forse Galatioto sta dando più di una frustata a chi gli aveva assicurato la presenza di certi nomi ma che invece ad oggi ancora non entrano a far parte della cordata. Problema, questo, che non mette in pericolo la chiusura dell'affare, ma la faccia degli advisor si. Perché certe notizie sono filtrate da quella parte.
> E se dopo mesi a parlare di certa gente, ti presenti con Wu e Zheng... non fai una bellissima figura.
> Ma questa è soltanto la mia opinione......
> ...



No, l'errore è di chi ha voluto credere ai miliardari cinesi. Festa è da un pezzo che dice che non ci sono grandi nomi nella cordata, e che fossero investitori nel settore delle rinnovabili è stato detto da due mesi. Ecco che tutto quadra, per quanto poco ci possa piacere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> No, l'errore è di chi ha voluto credere ai miliardari cinesi. Festa è da un pezzo che dice che non ci sono grandi nomi nella cordata, e che fossero investitori nel settore delle rinnovabili è stato detto da due mesi. Ecco che tutto quadra, per quanto poco ci possa piacere.



Festa a suo tempo confermò la presenza di Evergrande, quindi anche lui ha fatto parte di quelli che secondo voi gridano "al lupo al lupo". E ripeto: finiamola di commentare chi fornisce le notizie, altrimenti moderiamo tutti i post.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

E intanto anche in Cina i siti ne cominciano a parlare.


----------



## The P (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport a gran voce: Fininvest, giù la maschera! I recenti nomi rivelati dall'agenzia Bloomberg (Sonny Wu e Zheng) non hanno fatto altro che agitare ulteriormente le acque. Perché costoro non sono Alibaba, Huawei, Robin Li o Evergrande, nomi più volte accostati negli ultimi mesi a questo affare. Berlusconi, Fininvest ma anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dovrebbero decidersi a fornire risposte chiare ai tifosi: il Milan verrà venduto ad imprenditori facoltosi disposti a ripotarlo in alto, oppure a gente che ha il solo scopo di guadagnarci qualcosa per rivenderlo tra qualche tempo? Al momento nella cordata non sono presenti grandi nomi, infatti Wu non rientra manco nei primi 400 più ricchi della Cina, mentre Zheng va un po' meglio piazzandosi al 172 esimo posto (1,5 miliardi di dollari).*



bah... hannno ragione. Wu e Zengh significa valorizzazione del club a breve termine e cessione.
Arrivati a questo punto conta poco, certo che.... maiunagioia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E intanto anche in Cina i siti ne cominciano a parlare.



essendo tutto in Cinese non capisco chi è la fonte. Sarebbe interessante sapere se hanno informazioni dall'interno.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hai centrato il punto: il problema è dei cinesi (e dei suoi advisor, Gancikoff su tutti...) non di Fininest.
> Forse, e ripeto, forse Galatioto sta dando più di una frustata a chi gli aveva assicurato la presenza di certi nomi ma che invece ad oggi ancora non entrano a far parte della cordata. Problema, questo, che non mette in pericolo la chiusura dell'affare, ma la faccia degli advisor si. Perché certe notizie sono filtrate da quella parte.
> E se dopo mesi a parlare di certa gente, ti presenti con Wu e Zheng... non fai una bellissima figura.
> Ma questa è soltanto la mia opinione......
> ...



Purtroppo in rete circola uno screenshot della mail di galatioto in risposta ad un tifoso che fa capire chiaramente che il problema è solo e soltanto uno: Silvio berlusconi.


----------



## fra29 (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> No, l'errore è di chi ha voluto credere ai miliardari cinesi. Festa è da un pezzo che dice che non ci sono grandi nomi nella cordata, e che fossero investitori nel settore delle rinnovabili è stato detto da due mesi. Ecco che tutto quadra, per quanto poco ci possa piacere.



Senza grandi nomi però davvero vorrei capire che gioco stanno facendo. Lo chiedo a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che mi pare mastichi l'economia.
Praticamente pesci "piccoli", si mettono insieme, investono capitali propri per l'acquisto (800).
A quel punto, al netto della serie A in cui fare business mi pare utopistico a differenza della premier, questi dovranno fare ingenti Investimenti (stadio, rosa, ecc) con la cifra che sale a 1,5 mil senza tante difficoltà.
Mi spiegate a quel punto come pensano di guadagnarci? Mettiamo che riesci a piazzare il Milan a 2 mil, con 500 di utili da dividere in 8 il gioco vale la candela? Senza contare che il calcio è un'impresa atipica, puoi investire e magari stare due anni fuori dalla champions (vedi UTD) e i conti vengono stravolti.. 
Io senza pesci grossi con spalle coperte, voglia di visibilità in occidente (Robin Li vs Google?), proprio non capisco il perché degli sconosciuti debbano buttarsi in questa avventura..


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Senza grandi nomi però davvero vorrei capire che gioco stanno facendo. Lo chiedo a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che mi pare mastichi l'economia.
> Praticamente pesci "piccoli", si mettono insieme, investono capitali propri per l'acquisto (800).
> A quel punto, al netto della serie A in cui fare business mi pare utopistico a differenza della premier, questi dovranno fare ingenti Investimenti (stadio, rosa, ecc) con la cifra che sale a 1,5 mil senza tante difficoltà.
> Mi spiegate a quel punto come pensano di guadagnarci? Mettiamo che riesci a piazzare il Milan a 2 mil, con 500 di utili da dividere in 8 il gioco vale la candela? Senza contare che il calcio è un'impresa atipica, puoi investire e magari stare due anni fuori dalla champions (vedi UTD) e i conti vengono stravolti..
> Io senza pesci grossi con spalle coperte, voglia di visibilità in occidente (Robin Li vs Google?), proprio non capisco il perché degli sconosciuti debbano buttarsi in questa avventura..



Perché lo vuole il Presidente Xi Jinping.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Galatioto dice ad un tifoso via mail che la GSR ha un patrimonio di 5 miliardi e che se la chiusura non avviene non è per colpa sua......

Se fosse vero siamo spacciati...SB è ancora indeciso..


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto dice ad un tifoso via mail che la GSR ha un patrimonio di 5 miliardi e che se la chiusura non avviene non è per colpa sua......
> 
> Se fosse vero siamo spacciati...SB è ancora indeciso..



finora è sempre stato silenzioso su tutta la trattativa, a parte l'intervista a Malpensa dove comq non ha detto praticamente nulla, non credo risponda in modo così diretto a un tifoso qualsiasi. Opinione mia eh, magari è vero


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto dice ad un tifoso via mail che la GSR ha un patrimonio di 5 miliardi e che se la chiusura non avviene non è per colpa sua......
> 
> Se fosse vero siamo spacciati...SB è ancora indeciso..



Avevate dubbi? Il nostro problema è sempre lui.E i cinesi si stanno innervosendo parecchio...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> finora è sempre stato silenzioso su tutta la trattativa, a parte l'intervista a Malpensa dove comq non ha detto praticamente nulla, non credo risponda in modo così diretto a un tifoso qualsiasi. Opinione mia eh, magari è vero



beh non è vero...qualche volta ha risposto a qualcuno..
Ho visto girare suoi messaggi con lo screenshot della sua casella mail...


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto dice ad un tifoso via mail che la GSR ha un patrimonio di 5 miliardi e che se la chiusura non avviene non è per colpa sua......
> 
> Se fosse vero siamo spacciati...SB è ancora indeciso..



Occhio a saltare a conclusioni come questa

la mail che circolava su twitter ieri sarebbe questa ma *è probabilmente un fake* (stando a Campopiano che ha detto chiarametne che Galatioto non risponde alle mail ), ad ogni modo li si fa cenno semplicemente "ad alcune cose che restano fuori dal suo cotnrollo" quindi potrebbe essere qualunque cosa :


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> finora è sempre stato silenzioso su tutta la trattativa, a parte l'intervista a Malpensa dove comq non ha detto praticamente nulla, non credo risponda in modo così diretto a un tifoso qualsiasi. Opinione mia eh, magari è vero



Esattamente.

Se volete un fake ve lo posso fare io in dieci minuto con Photoshop, dove diciamo che si chiude lunedì e prendiamo Isco


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo in rete circola uno screenshot della mail di galatioto in risposta ad un tifoso che fa capire chiaramente che il problema è solo e soltanto uno: Silvio berlusconi.



Può essere tranquillamente un fake, non andiamo dietro a queste cose.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Occhio a saltare a conclusioni come questa
> 
> la mail che circolava su twitter ieri sarebbe questa ma *è probabilmente un fake* (stando a Campiopano che ha detto chiarametne che Galatioto non risponde alle mail ), ad ogni modo li si fa cenno semplicemente "ad alcune cose che restano fuori dal suo cotnrollo" quindi potrebbe essere qualunque cosa :


Ma basta con sto Campopiano per carità...quando Galatioto rispondeva con Havefaith alle mail con tanto di screenshot era tutto contento e ora dice che non risponde mai...presuntuoso arrivista e incoerente...


----------



## Black (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo in rete circola uno screenshot della mail di galatioto in risposta ad un tifoso che fa capire chiaramente che il problema è solo e soltanto uno: Silvio berlusconi.



dai ragazzi ma come si fa a credere che uno come Galatioto dia info sulla trattativa via mail?? se facesse così sarebbe peggio di Bee che scriveva su FB


----------



## beleno (23 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi a certi livelli si fissano appuntamenti in agenda ogni 15 minuti, figuratevi se Galatioto risponde alle mail dei tifosi. 
Comunque quasi tutti, comprese due autorevoli testate economiche, hanno parlato di grandi gruppi. Poi può essere che non sarà cosi, ce ne faremo una ragione, l'importante è che vi sia un progetto serio di rilancio della società, che la porti a camminare con le proprie gambe. Fatto questo, possono anche rivenderci e fare una plusvalenza. Non dobbiamo sposarci e trovare un presidente che duri 30 anni, dobbiamo trovare acquirenti che credano nel nostro potenziale (e io penso sia molto) tanto da investirci bei quattrini. Cosa che negli ultimi anni non è stata fatta.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (23 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano....ci ha raggirato tutti e ci ha fatto sorbire anke la sua trasmissione ke è una ****** pazzesca....quanto alla vendita qui C è puzza di teatrino quel vecchio squallido non molla


----------



## fra29 (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto Campopiano per carità...quando Galatioto rispondeva con Havefaith alle mail con tanto di screenshot era tutto contento e ora dice che non risponde mai...presuntuoso arrivista e incoerente...



#vincitquipatitur


----------



## Symon (23 Luglio 2016)

Penso che ora il dubbio sul "se" si chiude sia definitivamente tramontato, con esito positivo. Ora è importante capire il "quando" e il "come". Per quanto riguarda la data fine luglio con i soldi si è ancora perfettamente in tempo per fare un'ottima squadra, anche se il fatto di non avere ancora sfoltito la rosa di brocchi è un boomerang che può tornare indietro e far male. Oramai molti giocatori del Milan si sono "programmati" una stagione a Milano, e se la società li vuole vendere allo scadere del mercato, possono ostinarsi senza problemi e creare grossi ritardi. Il come è abbastanza ininfluente sulla carta. Che sia 80% o 100% non penso cambi molto.
Anche se i cinesi con la società Milan in mano in maniera totale è evidente che vorranno fare bella figura da subito e non l'anno prossimo.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi ma come si fa a credere che uno come Galatioto dia info sulla trattativa via mail?? se facesse così sarebbe peggio di Bee che scriveva su FB



A non lo so...però quando le risposte via mail con screenshot erano belle nesuno si azzardava a dire che fossero fake....tantomeno Campopiano che con ''havefaith'' e''vincitquipatitur''ha scassato la M per un mese...


e voi andate dietro a questo ex scugnizzo...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> #vincitquipatitur



ecco bravo...che incorerenza mostruosa...
cosa non si fa per un pò di fama..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> *Penso che ora il dubbio sul "se" si chiude sia definitivamente tramontato, con esito positivo. Ora è importante capire il "quando" e il "come".* Per quanto riguarda la data fine luglio con i soldi si è ancora perfettamente in tempo per fare un'ottima squadra, anche se il fatto di non avere ancora sfoltito la rosa di brocchi è un boomerang che può tornare indietro e far male. Oramai molti giocatori del Milan si sono "programmati" una stagione a Milano, e se la società li vuole vendere allo scadere del mercato, possono ostinarsi senza problemi e creare grossi ritardi. Il come è abbastanza ininfluente sulla carta. Che sia 80% o 100% non penso cambi molto.
> Anche se i cinesi con la società Milan in mano in maniera totale è evidente che vorranno fare bella figura da subito e non l'anno prossimo.



se entro il 31 non si chiude per me è saltato tutto..


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E intanto anche in Cina i siti ne cominciano a parlare.



Edo ha successivamente postato anche i link delle fonti li ho buttati su google translate cosi' magari tentiamo di capire meglio anche noi (sembrerebbero articoli sulla cessione prossima a Wu a una prima occhiata) :


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Edo ha successivamente postato anche i link delle fonti li ho buttati su google translate cosi' magari tentiamo di capire meglio anche noi (sembrerebbero articoli sulla cessione prossima a Wu a una prima occhiata) :


Bravo Edric sempre sul pezzo...però capirai che se entro il 31 non si chiude comincia a delinearsi uno scenario tetro...


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bravo Edric sempre sul pezzo...però capirai che se entro il 31 non si chiude comincia a delinearsi uno scenario tetro...



Personalmente però non credo sia possibile questo scenario... si sono esposti decisamente troppo ormai. La ricaduta su Fininvest sarebbe probabilmente devastante


----------



## Coripra (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo in rete circola uno screenshot della mail di galatioto in risposta ad un tifoso che fa capire chiaramente che il problema è solo e soltanto uno: Silvio berlusconi.



Che è quello che vado dicendo sin dall'inizio.
Io mi son fatto un'idea: all'inizio gli investitori erano nomi più importanti di quelli attuali, forse quelli su cui ci illudevamo.
Poi i continui rinvii, paletti, dubbi, sparate del signor B. hanno effettivamente prodotto malumore e dubbi, con conseguenti uscite, dei nomi principali.
Da lì la famosa frase di Gancikoff a proposito di quanto fosse dura la trattativa.
Ed ora si trovano, e quindi ci troviamo tutti, nelle classiche "braghe di tela"...


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Edo ha successivamente postato anche i link delle fonti li ho buttati su google translate cosi' magari tentiamo di capire meglio anche noi (sembrerebbero articoli sulla cessione prossima a Wu a una prima occhiata) :



guarda, ora come ora non mi fido di nessuno, neanche delle fonti cinesi che una settimana fa in pompa magna annunciavano Robin Li e Baidu prossimi all'acquisizione... a voler guardare il lato negativo della questione siamo di fronte a una pagliacciata identica all'anno scorso... pretendo di essere smentito perchè non lo sopporterei proprio


----------



## Coripra (23 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Se volete un fake ve lo posso fare io in dieci minuto con Photoshop, dove diciamo che si chiude lunedì e prendiamo Isco



fallo, ti prego, così mi illudo per qualche minuto.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Che è quello che vado dicendo sin dall'inizio.
> Io mi son fatto un'idea: all'inizio gli investitori erano nomi più importanti di quelli attuali, forse quelli su cui ci illudevamo.
> Poi i continui rinvii, paletti, dubbi, sparate del signor B. hanno effettivamente prodotto malumore e dubbi, con conseguenti uscite, dei nomi principali.
> Da lì la famosa frase di Gancikoff a proposito di quanto fosse dura la trattativa.
> Ed ora si trovano, e quindi ci troviamo tutti, nelle classiche "braghe di tela"...



Purtroppo è tutto molto realistico...


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Senza grandi nomi però davvero vorrei capire che gioco stanno facendo. Lo chiedo a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che mi pare mastichi l'economia.
> Praticamente pesci "piccoli", si mettono insieme, investono capitali propri per l'acquisto (800).
> A quel punto, al netto della serie A in cui fare business mi pare utopistico a differenza della premier, questi dovranno fare ingenti Investimenti (stadio, rosa, ecc) con la cifra che sale a 1,5 mil senza tante difficoltà.
> Mi spiegate a quel punto come pensano di guadagnarci? Mettiamo che riesci a piazzare il Milan a 2 mil, con 500 di utili da dividere in 8 il gioco vale la candela? Senza contare che il calcio è un'impresa atipica, puoi investire e magari stare due anni fuori dalla champions (vedi UTD) e i conti vengono stravolti..
> Io senza pesci grossi con spalle coperte, voglia di visibilità in occidente (Robin Li vs Google?), proprio non capisco il perché degli sconosciuti debbano buttarsi in questa avventura..


Lo strumento dell'hedge fund, del fondo speculativo, soddisfa a pieno le esigenze ed i rischi connessi a questo tipo di investimento. Si costituisce un fondo a vincolo di scopo: io metto il denaro, aderisco al programma, rischio per la mia quota, che è normalmente inalienabile durante il tempo di attuazione del programma, e non genera utili distribuibili durante questo tempo, ed attendo il raggiungimento degli obiettivi connessi al programma. Poi il fondo si scioglie, il controvalore è liquidato, ed ognuno ritorna ad essere proprietario esclusivo della propria quota del fondo, prima indivisa, e si ipotizza rivalutata dall'esito dell'investimento. Ideale per gli investitori puri, professionali: come nell'acquisto di un bot o di un'obbligazione, metto del denaro ed attendo semplicemente che questo frutti qualcosa al termine del periodo convenuto. Non vi è il rischio che io debba espormi ulteriormente oltre la cifra investita, non corro il rischio di perdere il controllo della mia quota di capitale perchè non c'è un patto sociale come in una normale società, non ho diritti di voto. La differenza la fa il management ed il programma che propone, gli obiettivi e le aspettative che genera, il modello di business che sviluppa: in una parola, Sal Galatioto. Cosa ci guadagna nell'immediato il partecipante del fondo? Nulla. Ma potrebbe guadagnarci da subito il fondo stesso, che controlla il capitale del club, lo quota in borsa (ovviamente valorizzato dopo i primi investimenti), e rivende periodicamente piccole quote di minoranza del suo capitale sul mercato, lucrando sulle plusvalenze. In passato ho ricordato quello che ha riportato Ozanian su Forbes lo scorso marzo in merito alla operazione che hanno fatto Evergrande e Taobao di Jack Ma, tre anni fa, quando hanno deciso di vendere in Borsa il 5% del capitale sociale del Guangzhou F.C., che compartecipano al 50%: 132 milioni di dollari, ovvero un market value di 2,6 miliardi di dollari per il 100%, più della quotazione del Real Madrid o del Manchester United. Ma aveva acquistato il 50% del club per 192 milioni di dollari, con un market value del club pari dunque a 384 milioni per il 100%, solo sei mesi prima. Quei 132 milioni sono stati reinvestiti nelle attività del club. Praticamente l'investimento fatto da Big Jack (modestissimo, per uno come lui) sei mesi prima si era rivalutato di quasi il 30% sei mesi dopo. E parliamo del Vattelapesca F.C., non di un marchio globale con enormi potenzialità di business come il Milan. Non sono sicurissimo, dunque, che questi ci rimettano soldi con il calcio. E l'hedge fund può essere utile anche per un grande investitore: piccolo investimento, minimizzando il rischio capitale, per imparare il modello di business mentre si fa il business, valorizzando il prodotto che magari domani cercherà di gestire in proprio... Funziona, sta funzionando con loro in tutto il mondo, ed in tutti i settori di mercato.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Personalmente però non credo sia possibile questo scenario... si sono esposti decisamente troppo ormai. La ricaduta su Fininvest sarebbe probabilmente devastante



Si ma entro il 31 però...non è possibile iniziare una stagione in questo limbo...
Se rinviano ancora per me è tutto finito...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> guarda, ora come ora non mi fido di nessuno, neanche delle fonti cinesi che una settimana fa in pompa magna annunciavano Robin Li e Baidu prossimi all'acquisizione... a voler guardare il lato negativo della questione siamo di fronte a una pagliacciata identica all'anno scorso... pretendo di essere smentito perchè non lo sopporterei proprio



E'tutta colpa di quel vecchio demente megalomane..impossibile trattare con lui cerca sempre un modo di fregarti..


----------



## alcyppa (23 Luglio 2016)

Abbiamo penato 10 anni per finire in mano a dei pezzenti.

Altro che "luce in fondo al tunnel", "asset incredibile", "finire in mano ad uno stato".

Per i milanisti, a quanto pare, non è previsto possa esistere un VERO lieto fine.
Spero almeno che prendano il 100% e mandino fuori dalle balle immediatasubito il duo maledetto, unico motivo per aspettare la firma e poter gioire parzialmente di questa vendita farlocca.

Perchè, se firmano, ma continuano a gravitare in orbita Milan i musi da letamaio di fester e del nano è come se non fosse cambiato nulla.


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> guarda, ora come ora non mi fido di nessuno, neanche delle fonti cinesi che una settimana fa in pompa magna annunciavano Robin Li e Baidu prossimi all'acquisizione... a voler guardare il lato negativo della questione siamo di fronte a una pagliacciata identica all'anno scorso... pretendo di essere smentito perchè non lo sopporterei proprio



Non sei l'unico da questo punto di vista la paziena dei tifosi è ben oltre il punto di saturazione ormai, se non dovessero cedere adesso (a chicchessia) le conseguenze sarebbero assai poco piacevoli per la vecchia gestione (senza contare i danni di immagine per fininvest).

Ma come detto si sono esposti troppo ormai (ad esempio se hai dubbi che si completi l'operazione non mandi in giro per gli Usa uno dei rappresentanti ufficiali a dichiarare che presto i cinesi compreranno, al massimo cerchi di tenere la notizia locale dove puoi avere agganci nella stampa amica) non pensiamo solo all'umore mutevole di Berlusconi, questa è un operazione di Fininvest a mio parere.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E'tutta colpa di quel vecchio demente megalomane..impossibile trattare con lui cerca sempre un modo di fregarti..



conoscendolo condorderei con te, però ci ha messo bocca troppa gente in questa trattativa per poter dare un giudizio "reale" su come stia andando la cosa, di chi sia la colpa o altro, so solo che non ce la faccio più


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma entro il 31 però...non è possibile iniziare una stagione in questo limbo...
> Se rinviano ancora per me è tutto finito...



La data presumo sia li intorno ormai.

Leggevo ieri che han fissato un CDA del Milan intorno al 4 agosto, a logica dovrebbe essere sfruttato per l'ufficializzazione.


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Quando non vuoi vendere e fai solo finta succede questo.Non esiste che Galatioto si presenti a trattare senza acquirenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lo strumento dell'hedge fund, del fondo speculativo, soddisfa a pieno le esigenze ed i rischi connessi a questo tipo di investimento. Si costituisce un fondo a vincolo di scopo: io metto il denaro, aderisco al programma, rischio per la mia quota, che è normalmente inalienabile durante il tempo di attuazione del programma, e non genera utili distribuibili durante questo tempo, ed attendo il raggiungimento degli obiettivi connessi al programma. Poi il fondo si scioglie, il controvalore è liquidato, ed ognuno ritorna ad essere proprietario esclusivo della propria quota del fondo, prima indivisa, e si ipotizza rivalutata dall'esito dell'investimento. Ideale per gli investitori puri, professionali: come nell'acquisto di un bot o di un'obbligazione, metto del denaro ed attendo semplicemente che questo frutti qualcosa al termine del periodo convenuto. Non vi è il rischio che io debba espormi ulteriormente oltre la cifra investita, non corro il rischio di perdere il controllo della mia quota di capitale perchè non c'è un patto sociale come in una normale società, non ho diritti di voto. La differenza la fa il management ed il programma che propone, gli obiettivi e le aspettative che genera, il modello di business che sviluppa: in una parola, Sal Galatioto. Cosa ci guadagna nell'immediato il partecipante del fondo? Nulla. Ma potrebbe guadagnarci da subito il fondo stesso, che controlla il capitale del club, lo quota in borsa (ovviamente valorizzato dopo i primi investimenti), e rivende periodicamente piccole quote di minoranza del suo capitale sul mercato, lucrando sulle plusvalenze. In passato ho ricordato quello che ha riportato Ozanian su Forbes lo scorso marzo in merito alla operazione che hanno fatto Evergrande e Taobao di Jack Ma, tre anni fa, quando hanno deciso di vendere in Borsa il 5% del capitale sociale del Guangzhou F.C., che compartecipano al 50%: 132 milioni di dollari, ovvero un market value di 2,6 miliardi di dollari per il 100%, più della quotazione del Real Madrid o del Manchester United. Ma aveva acquistato il 50% del club per 192 milioni di dollari, con un market value del club pari dunque a 384 milioni per il 100%, solo sei mesi prima. Quei 132 milioni sono stati reinvestiti nelle attività del club. Praticamente l'investimento fatto da Big Jack (modestissimo, per uno come lui) sei mesi prima si era rivalutato di quasi il 30% sei mesi dopo. E parliamo del Vattelapesca F.C., non di un marchio globale con enormi potenzialità di business come il Milan. Non sono sicurissimo, dunque, che questi ci rimettano soldi con il calcio. E l'hedge fund può essere utile anche per un grande investitore: piccolo investimento, minimizzando il rischio capitale, per imparare il modello di business mentre si fa il business, valorizzando il prodotto che magari domani cercherà di gestire in proprio... Funziona, sta funzionando con loro in tutto il mondo, ed in tutti i settori di mercato.


----------



## Black (23 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> fallo, ti prego, così mi illudo per qualche minuto.



sono d'accordo. Anch'io ho bisogno di notizie positive in questo momento!


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> La data presumo sia li intorno ormai.
> 
> Leggevo ieri che han fissato un CDA del Milan intorno al 4 agosto, a logica dovrebbe essere sfruttato per l'ufficializzazione.



speriamo ma è l'ultima mia data...dopodichè non seguirò più nulla perchè la stagione sarebbe irrimediabilmente compromessa e non parlo di aggancio in posto champions ma difficoltà ad arrivare ancora in EL...per me è troppo.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Non sei l'unico da questo punto di vista la paziena dei tifosi è ben oltre il punto di saturazione ormai, se non dovessero cedere adesso (a chicchessia) le conseguenze sarebbero assai poco piacevoli per la vecchia gestione (senza contare i danni di immagine per fininvest).
> 
> Ma come detto si sono esposti troppo ormai (ad esempio se hai dubbi che si completi l'operazione non mandi in giro per gli Usa uno dei rappresentanti ufficiali a dichiarare che presto i cinesi compreranno, al massimo cerchi di tenere la notizia locale dove puoi avere agganci nella stampa amica) non pensiamo solo all'umore mutevole di Berlusconi, questa è un operazione di Fininvest a mio parere.



tutto ciò che riguarda noi è montato meglio di un film giallo, mercato, stadio, cessione, tutto, tutto per la miseria, ci fosse anche fininvest a comandare il tutto temo che dietro le quinte ci siano sempre i soliti avvoltoi che cercano di far saltare tutto... occhio poi ad un altra questione che mi intimorisce ancor di più... siamo certi che l'antitrust e tutta la burocrazia italiana facciano andare a buon fine una trattativa che porta nelle tasche *del nemico Berlusconi* 700 milioni? perchè da qualche anno a sta parte a B non è stato permesso di fare assolutamente nulla. Opinione mia tu che ne pensi?


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> conoscendolo condorderei con te, però ci ha messo bocca troppa gente in questa trattativa per poter dare un giudizio "reale" su come stia andando la cosa, di chi sia la colpa o altro, so solo che non ce la faccio più



una settimana wifi....e poi possiamo darci un taglio in un modo o nell'altro...

Però mi raccomando non andare dietro ad altri rinvii...non ne vale più la pena davvero..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (23 Luglio 2016)

Mah. Siamo esattamente come un anno fa, all'inizio quando sembrava che si cedesse la maggioranza (attenzione, questa è la differenza).
Preliminare con Bee = Preliminare con Wu (o come si chiama)
Differenze: forse Wu ci mette del suo (Bee no) e c'è Galatioto
Dal preliminare al closing si devono trovare altri investitori.
Questo spiega perché la firma del preliminare non implica risorse per il mercato
Insomma, la mia previsione è: firmano il preliminare e poi incrociamo le dita in attesa del closing, sperando che non si apra una nuova serie di rinvii infiniti


----------



## clanton (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E intanto anche in Cina i siti ne cominciano a parlare.



Wu a titolo personale ?? cioè ha creato un fondo vuoto e mancano gli investitori ? ....... ma sono mesi che Gancikoff sta lavorando e non ci sono ancora gli investitori ?
Sono sempre stato ottimista perchè fininvest VUOLE vendere ma capire il tutto è sempre + difficile


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> una settimana wifi....e poi possiamo darci un taglio in un modo o nell'altro...
> 
> Però mi raccomando non andare dietro ad altri rinvii...non ne vale più la pena davvero..



il bello è che ste cose le devono fare sempre quando sono a casa e con tempo a disposizione per seguirle, mai una volta che accada quando sono in ferie diperso in villaggi montani senza rete e senza wifi.... ora x le ferie devo aspettare fine settembre, e son certo che si sarà concluso tutto in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Black (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lo strumento dell'hedge fund, del fondo speculativo, soddisfa a pieno le esigenze ed i rischi connessi a questo tipo di investimento. Si costituisce un fondo a vincolo di scopo: io metto il denaro, aderisco al programma, rischio per la mia quota, che è normalmente inalienabile durante il tempo di attuazione del programma, e non genera utili distribuibili durante questo tempo, ed attendo il raggiungimento degli obiettivi connessi al programma. Poi il fondo si scioglie, il controvalore è liquidato, ed ognuno ritorna ad essere proprietario esclusivo della propria quota del fondo, prima indivisa, e si ipotizza rivalutata dall'esito dell'investimento. Ideale per gli investitori puri, professionali: come nell'acquisto di un bot o di un'obbligazione, metto del denaro ed attendo semplicemente che questo frutti qualcosa al termine del periodo convenuto. Non vi è il rischio che io debba espormi ulteriormente oltre la cifra investita, non corro il rischio di perdere il controllo della mia quota di capitale perchè non c'è un patto sociale come in una normale società, non ho diritti di voto. La differenza la fa il management ed il programma che propone, gli obiettivi e le aspettative che genera, il modello di business che sviluppa: in una parola, Sal Galatioto. Cosa ci guadagna nell'immediato il partecipante del fondo? Nulla. Ma potrebbe guadagnarci da subito il fondo stesso, che controlla il capitale del club, lo quota in borsa (ovviamente valorizzato dopo i primi investimenti), e rivende periodicamente piccole quote di minoranza del suo capitale sul mercato, lucrando sulle plusvalenze. In passato ho ricordato quello che ha riportato Ozanian su Forbes lo scorso marzo in merito alla operazione che hanno fatto Evergrande e Taobao di Jack Ma, tre anni fa, quando hanno deciso di vendere in Borsa il 5% del capitale sociale del Guangzhou F.C., che compartecipano al 50%: 132 milioni di dollari, ovvero un market value di 2,6 miliardi di dollari per il 100%, più della quotazione del Real Madrid o del Manchester United. Ma aveva acquistato il 50% del club per 192 milioni di dollari, con un market value del club pari dunque a 384 milioni per il 100%, solo sei mesi prima. Quei 132 milioni sono stati reinvestiti nelle attività del club. Praticamente l'investimento fatto da Big Jack (modestissimo, per uno come lui) sei mesi prima si era rivalutato di quasi il 30% sei mesi dopo. E parliamo del Vattelapesca F.C., non di un marchio globale con enormi potenzialità di business come il Milan. Non sono sicurissimo, dunque, che questi ci rimettano soldi con il calcio. E l'hedge fund può essere utile anche per un grande investitore: piccolo investimento, minimizzando il rischio capitale, per imparare il modello di business mentre si fa il business, valorizzando il prodotto che magari domani cercherà di gestire in proprio... Funziona, sta funzionando con loro in tutto il mondo, ed in tutti i settori di mercato.



tutto molto bello Casnop. Ma non sono ancora convinto che una società di calcio possa generare utili, oltretutto il Milan è messo malissimo sotto tutti i punti di vista e quindi gli investimenti da fare sono tantissimi.
L'unica spiegazione che ci davamo tutti sull'acquisizione era quella del pubblicizzare le proprie aziende se si trattava di Baidu o Amazon.


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> tutto molto bello Casnop. Ma non sono ancora convinto che una società di calcio possa generare utili, oltretutto il Milan è messo malissimo sotto tutti i punti di vista e quindi gli investimenti da fare sono tantissimi.
> L'unica spiegazione che ci davamo tutti sull'acquisizione era quella del pubblicizzare le proprie aziende se si trattava di Baidu o Amazon.


Qui non si parla di utili, ma di plusvalenze sulle vendite sul mercato libero. Un club ha dei costi, che se non sono improduttivi possono concorrere a generare valore, soprattutto valore di mercato, che è liquidabile in Borsa. Il Manchester United ed il Real Madrid sono club indebitatissimi, ma se decidessero di quotarsi totalmente sul mercato libero escluderei che il loro valore sarebbe inferiore ai 10 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il bello è che ste cose le devono fare sempre quando sono a casa e con tempo a disposizione per seguirle, mai una volta che accada quando sono in ferie diperso in villaggi montani senza rete e senza wifi.... ora x le ferie devo aspettare fine settembre, e son certo che si sarà concluso tutto in un modo o nell'altro



Per me il 31 luglio sarà tutto concluso...a chi mi parlerà di rinvii gli sputerò in un occhio

p.s. in tutto questo quel pirla di SB che fa?? parla di politica e se ne sbatte di darci qualche chiarimento...nemmeno un piccolo post su FB...maledetto..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Mancano 6 giorni al 29(non credo firmino il 30 o 31 di sabato o domenica però può essere tutto) e non si muove una mosca...


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Per me il 31 luglio sarà tutto concluso...a chi mi parlerà di rinvii gli sputerò in un occhio
> 
> p.s. in tutto questo quel pirla di SB che fa?? parla di politica e se ne sbatte di darci qualche chiarimento...nemmeno un piccolo post su FB...maledetto..


Leggila in un altro modo: non parla di ciò che non gli appartiene più...


----------



## Black (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Qui non si parla di utili, ma di plusvalenze sulle vendite sul mercato libero. Un club ha dei costi, che se non sono improduttivi possono concorrere a generare valore, soprattutto valore di mercato, che è liquidabile in Borsa. Il Manchester United ed il Real Madrid sono club indebitatissimi, ma se decidessero di quotarsi totalmente sul mercato libero escluderei che il loro valore sarebbe inferiore ai 10 miliardi di dollari.



senza dubbio sei più esperto di finanza di me (ma penso di tutti qua sul forum) e quindi mi fido di te. Vero l'esempio che fai del Real, ma quanto hanno speso in questi anni? ovvero quanto costa la gestione di un top club con gli ingaggi e i costi attuali? 
poi non è detto che il Milan debba arrivare a tornare un top club, ma se l'obiettivo è quello di farci plusvalenze bisogna mettere in conto tutto l'investimento che servirà per tornare ad un livello accettabile, quindi la spesa per l'acquisto+spese lato sportivo (e qua siamo tutti d'accordo che servono tanti soldi). Poi bisogna vedere a cosa puntano i nuovi proprietari, ma spero che l'obiettivo non sia quello di accontentarsi del 3° posto nel campionato italiano. Ma magari per vendere le magliette in Cina basta anche un Milan con Montolivo e Cessolacci, chi lo sa...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Leggila in un altro modo: non parla di ciò che non gli appartiene più...



speriamo casnop...speriamo..


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> senza dubbio sei più esperto di finanza di me (ma penso di tutti qua sul forum) e quindi mi fido di te. Vero l'esempio che fai del Real, ma quanto hanno speso in questi anni? ovvero quanto costa la gestione di un top club con gli ingaggi e i costi attuali?
> poi non è detto che il Milan debba arrivare a tornare un top club, ma se l'obiettivo è quello di farci plusvalenze bisogna mettere in conto tutto l'investimento che servirà per tornare ad un livello accettabile, quindi la spesa per l'acquisto+spese lato sportivo (e qua siamo tutti d'accordo che servono tanti soldi). Poi bisogna vedere a cosa puntano i nuovi proprietari, ma spero che l'obiettivo non sia quello di accontentarsi del 3° posto nel campionato italiano. Ma magari per vendere le magliette in Cina basta anche un Milan con Montolivo e Cessolacci, chi lo sa...


L'idea dei cinesi è appunto di usare il mercato in luogo dell'indebitamento per finanziare il club, che inevitabilmente azzoppa i conti. E di creare un modello di business, tra branding, diritti televisivi e stadio proprietario, che consenta nel medio-lungo periodo di espandersi con il proprio core business senza la zavorra finanziaria, sull'esempio luminoso del Bayern Monaco. Limiti non ve ne sono, se non quelli segnati dal mercato, che è, sappiamo, quello orientale, non il piccolo bacino italiano od europeo. Credo che a loro non sfugga che il famoso valore di cui parlavamo sopra non si generi esponenzialmente con giocatori medi della serie A, ma con altri nomi. Il business ha regole ferree, e senza investimenti non crei valore, e senza valore, considerati i costi, non fai lucro. Quindi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mancano 6 giorni al 29(non credo firmino il 30 o 31 di sabato o domenica però può essere tutto) e non si muove una mosca...



in realtà è molto più probabile si firmi un giorno in cui la borsa e i mercati sono chiusi.


----------



## Black (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'idea dei cinesi è appunto di usare il mercato in luogo dell'indebitamento per finanziare il club, che inevitabilmente azzoppa i conti. E di creare un modello di business, tra branding, diritti televisivi e stadio proprietario, che consenta nel medio-lungo periodo di espandersi con il proprio core business senza la zavorra finanziaria, sull'esempio luminoso del Bayern Monaco. Limiti non ve ne sono, se non quelli segnati dal mercato, che è, sappiamo, quello orientale, non il piccolo bacino italiano od europeo. Credo che a loro non sfugga che il famoso valore di cui parlammo sopra non si generi espnenzialmente con giocatori medi della serie A, ma con altri nomi. Il business ha regole ferree, e senza investimenti non crei valore, e senza valore, considerati i costi, non fai lucro. Quindi...



va bene dai mi hai convinto! che altro dire.... speriamo arrivino le firme! e speriamo che i nuovi proprietari abbiano le idee chiare


----------



## kakaoo1981 (23 Luglio 2016)

Continuo a credere che Taechaubol secondo me ankora nn è fuori dai giochi....


----------



## Gekyn (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'idea dei cinesi è appunto di usare il mercato in luogo dell'indebitamento per finanziare il club, che inevitabilmente azzoppa i conti. E di creare un modello di business, tra branding, diritti televisivi e stadio proprietario, che consenta nel medio-lungo periodo di espandersi con il proprio core business senza la zavorra finanziaria, sull'esempio luminoso del Bayern Monaco. Limiti non ve ne sono, se non quelli segnati dal mercato, che è, sappiamo, quello orientale, non il piccolo bacino italiano od europeo. Credo che a loro non sfugga che il famoso valore di cui parlammo sopra non si generi espnenzialmente con giocatori medi della serie A, ma con altri nomi. Il business ha regole ferree, e senza investimenti non crei valore, e senza valore, considerati i costi, non fai lucro. Quindi...



Su questo non credo che qualcuno abbia dei dubbi, cioè se investi quasi 1,5 mld di dollari, non lo fai per tenere una squadra con i montovili e bertolacci vari, galleggiando in metà classifica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Luglio 2016)

Che palle, qui passano i giorni e non si sa niente. Un giorno arriva Wu considerato un poveraccio, un giorno esce che devono trovare ancora gli investitori. Ma perché non so può avere MAI un minimo di chiarezza?


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> in realtà è molto più probabile si firmi un giorno in cui la borsa e i mercati sono chiusi.



beh ma chiudono alle 18 eh...si può fare anche in settimana...


----------



## Nick (23 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che palle, qui passano i giorni e non si sa niente. Un giorno arriva Wu considerato un poveraccio, un giorno esce che devono trovare ancora gli investitori. Ma perché non so può avere MAI un minimo di chiarezza?


Perché c'è un patto di riservatezza.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è incompatibile, i contratti sono pronti e Campopiano non è l'unico ad averlo detto. Ma evidentemente Galatioto vorrebbe presentarsi oltre che con un gruppo di pesci piccoli, anche con un capo cordata importante.
> Cosa che al momento sembrerebbe mancare. Evergrande forse aveva manifestato solo un interesse mentre le aziende più piccole avevano concretamente portato garanzie e soldi. E grazie a loro si è arrivati fino ad un passo dalla conclusione.
> Ma per l'ultimo salto servirebbe un top che Gancikoff forse ancora non è riuscito a portare e che vorrebbe individuare prima del preliminare.
> Sarebbe davvero assurda come ipotesi? Io non credo.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, infatti un pesce grande potrebbe essere invogliato ad entrare quando ha visto che la preda è finita ormai in mani cinesi e quindi deve trattare solo con loro. Forse e dico forse, dei top avrebbero paura che quel volpone di SB se li vedesse entrare prima del preliminare cambierebbe le carte in tavola.



Comunque vorrei far notare che un mesetto fa si dava *PER CERTA* la costituzione del fondo e già con il famoso miliardo e mezzo versato.

Ora manca l' investitore principale.

Ok ragazzi... so che non è colpa vostra..ma è il teatro del ridicolo.

Abbiamo perso mesi, fegati, PIL italiano  , correndo dietro a favolette.

Questo non toglie che settimana prossima magari firmeremo sul serio, ma tutto cio' letto/sentito fino ad ora è da buttare a mare.


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> va bene dai mi hai convinto! che altro dire.... speriamo arrivino le firme! e speriamo che i nuovi proprietari abbiano le idee chiare


 non dobbiamo convincerci, è quello che si prevede che essi vorranno fare in base agli strumenti che, ci viene riferito, hanno prescelto per il loro investimento. Poi, come ogni affare, speriamo che vada bene. Quanto al fatto che non ci siano grossi nomi nel parco investitori non è necessariamente un fatto negativo. Il piccolo investitore è molto più motivato ed aggressivo di uno, grande, che ha forte base industriale in ben altro. Piccoli investitori possono fare gigantesche macchine da guerra finanziarie. Si pensi al fondo Blackrock, costruito con le buoneuscite dei pensionati americani (almeno nella fase genetica): una fortezza di liquidità da 4.000.000.000.000 di dollari (lo scrivo così perchè suona meglio) che potrebbe comprare le attività di mezzi Stati Uniti (e forse le ha già). E qui mi sovviene una bella battuta di Ozanian in quell'articolo di Forbes che abbiamo ricordato prima: in the world of stock market math, sometimes, if you want to make something very big, you first have to make it very small. Vero in generale, e non solo "in the world of stock market math".


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tutto ciò che riguarda noi è montato meglio di un film giallo, mercato, stadio, cessione, tutto, tutto per la miseria, ci fosse anche fininvest a comandare il tutto temo che dietro le quinte ci siano sempre i soliti avvoltoi che cercano di far saltare tutto... occhio poi ad un altra questione che mi intimorisce ancor di più... siamo certi che l'antitrust e tutta la burocrazia italiana facciano andare a buon fine una trattativa che porta nelle tasche *del nemico Berlusconi* 700 milioni? perchè da qualche anno a sta parte a B non è stato permesso di fare assolutamente nulla. Opinione mia tu che ne pensi?



No per la burocrazia o altre questioni politiche, io non credo che ci possano essere problemi di alcun tipo, un conto è combattere battaglie politiche interne, ben altra cosa mettersi contro gli interessi cinesi, servirebbero delle motivazioni molto forti e spalle ben coperte per farlo.

In quanto all'altro punto io, onestamente, non saprei dirti chi potrebbe esserci dietro ma che ci siano ancora tentativi e pressioni (un po' su tutti i canali di comunicazione) per sperare di far saltare la vendita, o magari semplicemente di minimizzarne l'impatto, a me pare abbastanza evidente, basta vedere come, spesso, dei problemi di poco conto vengono ingigantiti senza motivi logici apparenti.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma dov è galatioto?? Ordine il superinformatissimo Ordine non diceva che galatioto doveva essere qui tra venerdì e sabato??? che pirla...è Ruiu da vecchio..


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Abbiamo penato 10 anni per finire in mano a dei pezzenti.
> 
> Altro che "luce in fondo al tunnel", "asset incredibile", "finire in mano ad uno stato".
> 
> ...



Calma.

La stagione è sicuramente compromessa a questo punto. Si può fare solo una stagione di transizione positiva. Per intenderci: nuovo organigramma; progetto stadio; progetto di una rosa competitiva; progetto scouting; obiettivo terzo posto in classifica.

Per chi è preoccupato che ci compri il Thohir di turno: è impossibile ripetere l'operazione che ha fatto Thohir con l'Inter. 
Thohir ha comprato l'Inter a un prezzo relativamente bassissimo, mentre il club aveva già ridimensionato le spese di gestione. 

I cinesi che comprano il Milan, lo pagano a un costo molto alto. Per valorizzare il club, pure se ci fosse l'improbabile intenzione di rivenderlo, sarebbe comunque necessario rafforzare energicamente la rosa. Il Milan è in caduta libera più di quanto non lo era l'Inter pochi anni fa.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> No per la burocrazia o altre questioni politiche, io non credo che ci possano essere problemi di alcun tipo, un conto è combattere battaglie politiche interne, ben altra cosa mettersi contro gli interessi cinesi, servirebbero delle motivazioni molto forti e spalle ben coperte per farlo.
> 
> In quanto all'altro punto io, onestamente, non saprei dirti chi potrebbe esserci dietro ma che ci siano ancora tentativi e pressioni (un po' su tutti i canali di comunicazione) per sperare di far saltare la vendita, o magari semplicemente di minimizzarne l'impatto, a me pare abbastanza evidente, basta vedere come, spesso, dei problemi di poco conto vengono ingigantiti senza motivi logici apparenti.



Sul primo punto mi hai dato buone rassicurazioni, sul secondo invece è vero che la stampa e chiunque giri nei programmi i gigantesco insistendo sempre sui soliti argomenti e ogni minimo problema lo ingigantisce, però é anche vero che finora non c'è stata nessuna chiarezza, e questo fino a poco fa mi faceva stare sereno sulla serietà della trattativa, ma adesso sentir dire che mancano investitori mi fa gelare il sangue


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Leggila in un altro modo: non parla di ciò che non gli appartiene più...



Allora non dovrebbe parlare più neanche di politica


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Wu a titolo personale ?? cioè ha creato un fondo vuoto e mancano gli investitori ? ....... ma sono mesi che Gancikoff sta lavorando e non ci sono ancora gli investitori ?
> Sono sempre stato ottimista perchè fininvest VUOLE vendere ma capire il tutto è sempre + difficile



Se fosse veramente così, allora avrebbe ragione Forchielli quando diceva che la cordata non esisteva ma la stava formando Gancikoff con l'aiuto di Galatioto.

Campopiano (dando il beneficio del dubbio) dice che il fondo di Wu è uno degli investitori, e forse il frontman che metterà la firma settimana prossima.

Per me è una cosa credibile.


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sul primo punto mi hai dato buone rassicurazioni, sul secondo invece è vero che la stampa e chiunque giri nei programmi i gigantesco insistendo sempre sui soliti argomenti e ogni minimo problema lo ingigantisce, però é anche vero che finora non c'è stata nessuna chiarezza, e questo fino a poco fa mi faceva stare sereno sulla serietà della trattativa, ma adesso sentir dire che mancano investitori mi fa gelare il sangue



Per quanto mi riguarda:

-il coinvolgimento di Galatioto
-la presenza di Moutai (azienda ricchissima a compartecipazione statale) confermata recentemente da diverse fonti tra cui La Stampa, Pagni, Campopiano e Montanari.
-la partecipazione dello Stato cinese (a Montanari è stato riferito che ci sarà una cerimonia in pompa magna al closing, con tanto di rappresentanti del governo di Pechino).

E' sufficiente per essere tranquilli.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda:
> 
> -il coinvolgimento di Galatioto
> -la presenza di Moutai (azienda ricchissima a compartecipazione statale) confermata recentemente da diverse fonti tra cui La Stampa, Pagni, Campopiano e Montanari.
> ...



Ci voglio credere, ma più si va avanti e più è difficile farlo


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sul primo punto mi hai dato buone rassicurazioni, sul secondo invece è vero che la stampa e chiunque giri nei programmi i gigantesco insistendo sempre sui soliti argomenti e ogni minimo problema lo ingigantisce, però é anche vero che finora non c'è stata nessuna chiarezza, e questo fino a poco fa mi faceva stare sereno sulla serietà della trattativa, ma adesso sentir dire che mancano investitori mi fa gelare il sangue



Ma guarda per me l'ipotesi più probabile, conoscendo le usuali dinamiche di diffusione di voci e affini, è che su sta cosa sia stata fatta più che altro confusione e che, nella realtà, la lista sia più che completa ma che siano i nomi a non essere stati completamente rivelati.

Per esempio Pagni a domanda specifica di un utente rispondeva così prima :


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ci voglio credere, ma più si va avanti e più è difficile farlo



E perché? 

Il Wall Street Journal è allineato alla teoria che Sonny Wu sia non il capocordata, quanto uno degli investitori che ha aiutato Gancikoff a mettere insieme il gruppo di acquirenti. Lo stesso WSJ conferma inoltre gli investimenti di 400 milioni previsti per i prossimi due/tre anni, e che l'operazione complessiva sia incoraggiata dal governo cinese.

La preoccupazione più grossa poteva essere la volontà reale di Berlusconi di vendere o meno. 
Preoccuparsi su chi acquista il Milan equivale a tormentarsi per nulla.


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Luglio 2016)

Dobbiamo tutti capire quale sarà il nostro futuro: 

Verremo acquisiti da un fondo di 1,5 miliardi di EQUITY creato per noi
.
.
Di questi 1,5 miliardi, 500 milioni serviranno per comprare il 100% delle AZIONI del Milan (non penso estingueranno i debiti, ma se li accolleranno e basta) mentre il resto andrà a finanziare la rivalutazione dell'asset Milan. Ciò significa creare una squadra in grado di entrare OGNI ANNO in Champions League (quindi verosimilmente servirà una rosa capace di lottare per lo scudetto) attraverso il calciomercato e di intraprendere diversi progetti per aumentare il fatturato, tra i quali ci sarà quasi certamente il progetto stadio.
.
.
Cedere il Club una volta riportato al livello dei top club europei (non necessariamente Barca e Real, ma almeno Chelsea PSG e Arsenal), probabilmente tramite una quotazione in borsa valutando l'asset verosimilmente 2 miliardi o giù di lì.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E perché?
> 
> Il Wall Street Journal è allineato alla teoria che Sonny Wu sia non il capocordata, quanto uno degli investitori che ha aiutato Gancikoff a mettere insieme il gruppo di acquirenti. Lo stesso WSJ conferma inoltre gli investimenti di 400 milioni previsti per i prossimi due/tre anni, e che l'operazione complessiva sia incoraggiata dal governo cinese.
> 
> ...



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Per esempio Pagni a domanda specifica di un utente rispondeva così prima :



Per completezza Pagni ha proseguito nel suo discorso nel frattempo :


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2016)

Secondo il CorSera la firma potrebb slittare di un paio di giorni e Gancikoff sarebbe in Cina per velocizzare le operazioni....


----------



## Coripra (23 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Secondo il CorSera la firma potrebb slittare di un paio di giorni e Gancikoff sarebbe in Cina per velocizzare le operazioni....



Quanto ho imparato in questi lunghi mesi sull'indeterminatezza delle parole settimana, pochi giorni, un paio di giorni, entro il...


----------



## beleno (23 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo tutti capire quale sarà il nostro futuro:
> 
> Verremo acquisiti da un fondo di 1,5 miliardi di EQUITY creato per noi
> .
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## arcanum (23 Luglio 2016)

Sono finito nella quarta dimensione dove lo spazio e il tempo son concetti relativi


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (23 Luglio 2016)

Non ha molto senso che il presidente di Moutai entri a titolo personale. Yuan Renguo è un semplice CEO, gestisce l'azienda statale. Non ha i mld che si pensa che abbia, infatti non è manco su forbes... Se entra a titolo personale veramente, è perchè gestisce i soldi aziendali per conto dello stato, tanto che il presidente della cina non può ovviamente partecipare in prima persona.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma secondo voi il Presidente della Cina si preoccupa di comprare il Milan? Non ho capito se state scherzando.


----------

